# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  ••  Mr_HelL •• ضيفنآ في كرسي الاعتراف

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

كتب اللقاء لنا على هذا المتصفح
لنرسو كلنا على شاطىء الحصن
نستبق التعارف ونتمنى القرب ..

وقع اختياري اليوم على عضو ذهبي
ثبت وجوده بمواضيعه المتنوعة 
وردوده القليله.!!

عضو غامض نسبياً
تكنولوجي عصرياً

::

دخل هنّا ليكون متميزاً

فـ اهلاً بكـ ..

**  Mr_HelL* *

في حصننا الغالي 

و اهلاً بكـ في كرسي الاعتراف 

..


*
*المساحه متاحة لكم لمعرفة تفاصيل ضيفنآ ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*في البدايه اذا تكرمت عرفنآ على ..


- اسمك ؟

- ع ـمرك ؟ 

- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟

- ع ـملك ؟

- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟

- هوايآتك ؟ 

- سلبيآتك ؟

**- ايجابيآتك؟


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ياهلا فيك علاء منور الكرسي 
كيفك شو اخبارك شو عامل 

- بالبداية شو سبب اختيارك لهاد النك نيم وشو بعنيلك ؟؟ ولو حكيتلك غيره لشو بتغيره ؟؟ 
- هلا الكل بعرف علاء بشتغل مع حسان بالمكتب .. هلا ممكن بالبداية يتبادر للبعض دخولك للمنتدى احراج أو بسبب المعرفة الشخصية .. بالفترة الأخيره الكل لاحظ مرونة وجودك و بصماتك المميزة .. بعد كل هذا الوقت وهذا العطاء .. هلا ارتباطك ووجودك بهذا المنتدى مرتبط بعملك ؟؟ أو أصبح لهذا المنتدى مكانة خاصة عندك ؟
- عبر عن حالك بخمس جمل 
- أعطي لِـ كتاب حياتك عنوان 
لمن تهدي أحلامك .. آمالك .. أحزانك .. أسرارك .. إبتسامتك .. طموحك .. طفولتك .. غضبك .. عفويتك .. صدقك .. أخطائك ..
- متى بدأت أحلامك و أين ستنتهي 

بالبداية رح اكتفي بهيك 
لكن بوعدك بعودة إن شاء الله*

----------


## Mr_HelL

اولاً اشكرك صديقة على الاستضافة
وان شاء الله اكون ضيف خفيف الظل واجاباتي تكون بمحلها ....*

- اسمك ؟
علاء علي
- ع ـمرك ؟ 
23
- مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟
يمكن تستغربو ... انا طلعت من التوجيهي الفصل الاول وما كملت .. كنت ادبي
- ع ـملك ؟
تصميم مواقع .. دعم فني للمواقع
- الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟
اعزب
- هوايآتك ؟ 
الانترنت .. الجلوس في عزلة
- سلبيآتك ؟
التدخين
**- ايجابيآتك؟

*معرفة كل شيء لوحدي

----------


## Mr_HelL

* ياهلا فيك علاء منور الكرسي 
كيفك شو اخبارك شو عامل 
 اهلا دموع .. تمام الحمدلله ومنورة بوجودك وبوجود احلى اعضاء .. اعضاء حصننا الغالي
- بالبداية شو سبب اختيارك لهاد النك نيم وشو بعنيلك ؟؟ ولو حكيتلك غيره لشو بتغيره ؟؟ 
هو ما في سبب محدد بس وما بعنيلي شي يعني عادي كأي نك نيم غيرو ... اما لشو بغيرو اممم بغيرو لـ"Turn" هاد الاسم بعنيلي اشياء كثيرة لأني قابلت كثير منعطفات بحياتي والحمدلله قدرت اقاوم اكثرها وما زلت بقاوم بالباقي
- هلا الكل بعرف علاء بشتغل مع حسان بالمكتب .. هلا ممكن بالبداية يتبادر للبعض دخولك للمنتدى احراج أو بسبب المعرفة الشخصية .. بالفترة الأخيره الكل لاحظ مرونة وجودك و بصماتك المميزة .. بعد كل هذا الوقت وهذا العطاء .. هلا ارتباطك ووجودك بهذا المنتدى مرتبط بعملك ؟؟ أو أصبح لهذا المنتدى مكانة خاصة عندك ؟
طبعا اول شي كنت كرهان شي اسمو منتديات لأنو مرت علي فتره بعرفها حسان كنت بمنتدى ثاني .. بس ما كنت حاسس اني بعمل شي لهلمنتدى ومهما قدمت لألو كان ع الفاضي وكان كل شي بعملو ينقلب ضدي ... حكالي حسان اول ما اشتغلنا مع بعض فوت ع المنتدى هاد وسجل فيه ونزلك شوية ردود ومواضيع ... كان بالنسبة لألي عبئ كثير كبير وما كنت حابب افوت ع المنتدى يعني كان اولها احراج ... بس لما دخلت وشفت الاعضاء وشفت كيف بيتعاملو مع بعض وشفت كيف بيعطو كل شخص اهمية وشفت في تناسق بين الاعضاء وفي محبة غيرت فكرتي بالنسبة للدخول للمنتدى كنت متوقع زي ما صار فيي زمان يصير فيي بهالمنتدى ... بس حالياً صرت احب افوت عليه اشوف شوفيه اشياء جديدة اشوف الاعضاء واحكي معاهم وحتى بعد الشغل لما اروح ع البيت برجع بفوت المنتدى وبضل فيه ... ومكانته خاصة وكبيرة صار 
- عبر عن حالك بخمس جمل 
اسراري لنفسي 
حزني بداخلي لا يخرج
محب للصداقة
مهتم بعملي
"احب ان يعرفو الاخرين قدراتي"
- أعطي لِـ كتاب حياتك عنوان 
فاقد الامل
لمن تهدي أحلامك .. آمالك .. أحزانك .. أسرارك .. إبتسامتك .. طموحك .. طفولتك .. غضبك .. عفويتك .. صدقك .. أخطائك ..
اهديها لنفسي " فأنا الكتاب التي ضاعت منه كلماته المبعثرة"
- متى بدأت أحلامك و أين ستنتهي 
بدأت احلامي من وانا صغير بس لما كبرت وصرت افهم شو معنى الحياة وكيف الدنيا بدأت احلامي تتحطم .. احلامي لا تنتهي وما دام فيي نفس راح اضل احلم ...
بالبداية رح اكتفي بهيك 
لكن بوعدك بعودة إن شاء الله* 

بأنتظار مزيد من الاسئلة  :Cgiving:

----------


## سمو الملك

[align=justify]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مساء الخير
هادي  اول مشاركة الي  معاكم في  المنتدى الرائع 
حبيت  انها  تكون  بتخص   صديقي علاآأآء
و  بتمنى اكون خفيف الضل عليكم جميعا
                     Start Questions

هل ابتسمت يوما فى وجه انسان انت لا تطيقه؟

هل شعرت يوما بانك غير راض عن نفسك؟

متى شعرت بذلك؟

هل شعرت يوما بالعجز؟

متى شعرت بذلك؟

هل نجحت فى تغيير عيب كان موجودا فيك؟

هل يمكنك ان تتسامح مع من اساء يوما اليك؟

هل انت شخص صعب الوصول اليه؟

هل تشعربانجذاب الناس اليك؟:

هل انت محب للوحده؟

ما نظرتك اتجاه هذا العالم الذى تعيش فيه؟


لَدَيْك خَمْس وُرُوْد لِمَن تُهْدِيْهَا؟
لديك خمس احجار على من تلقيها ؟
ما هو نوع العطر المفضل  لك  ؟
متى  كان اخر لقاء بينك وبين حبيبتك ؟
اذكر  كم  من الوقت تستطيع ان نسى شخص ؟
 من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟؟؟؟

The EnD  :Smile: 
مع  احترامي و تقديري للجميع ..............! 
[/align][align=justify]
[/align]

----------


## Mr_HelL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مساء الخير
هادي  اول مشاركة الي  معاكم في  المنتدى الرائع 
حبيت  انها  تكون  بتخص   صديقي علاآأآء
و  بتمنى اكون خفيف الضل عليكم جميعا
                     Start Questions
اهلا صديقي وفيق  ... وان شاء الله بتكون بداية المشاركات التي لا تنتهي بالمنتدى 
هل ابتسمت يوما فى وجه انسان انت لا تطيقه؟
ابتسمت بسمة استحقار
هل شعرت يوما بانك غير راض عن نفسك؟
نعم
متى شعرت بذلك؟
كل يوم واخرها اليوم
هل شعرت يوما بالعجز؟
نعم
متى شعرت بذلك؟
شعرت كثير بس اخرها هالاسبوع الي بمر فيه حالياً
هل نجحت فى تغيير عيب كان موجودا فيك؟
نعم ... 
هل يمكنك ان تتسامح مع من اساء يوما اليك؟
حسب الاسائة .. بس اكثر الناس سامحتهم
هل انت شخص صعب الوصول اليه؟
لا ... انا انسان عادي ومش متكبر لحتى احكي ما بدي احكي مع هاد وبدي احكي مع هاد بالعكس بحب اجرب كل الناس لحتى اشوف مين المنيح ومين الي مش منيح من حولي
هل تشعربانجذاب الناس اليك؟:
من اي ناحية يعني ؟؟؟
هل انت محب للوحده؟
نعم ... جداً خاصة لما اكون اشتغل بحب اشتغل لحالي
ما نظرتك اتجاه هذا العالم الذى تعيش فيه؟
اتمنى ان انتهي من هذا العالم ... العالم هاد الي انا فيه ما كنت متخيلو هيك ... قابلت اكثر الناس حقارة .. وقابلت اكثر الناس شرف ومحبة ... وقابلت اكثر الناس مصحلة ... انجرحت اكثر من ما ضحكت ... في اشياء كثيرة حابب اعملها وبعتقد بنسبة 95% مستحيل اني اعملها ....... كمان حالياً نسبة ضياع الشباب نسبة كبيرة .. بنشوف الشاطر يلي بيفتخر انو بيدخن او بشرب او بقلك انا زبطت هاي البنت وعملت هيك مع هاي البنت ... بكون مفتخر بحالو .. ما بعرف شو نظرة الناس اتجاهو ... بتمنى يرجع اصل الطيبة والمحبة والطريق الصح للشباب الي بضيعو وبفتخرو بحالهم انهم ضايعين

لَدَيْك خَمْس وُرُوْد لِمَن تُهْدِيْهَا؟
حسان 
هدوء 
دموع 
صديقة
ولك
لديك خمس احجار على من تلقيها ؟
على كل من تحدث علي من وراء ضهري
ما هو نوع العطر المفضل  لك  ؟
بولو سبورت
متى  كان اخر لقاء بينك وبين حبيبتك ؟
من 8 او 9 اشهر
اذكر  كم  من الوقت تستطيع ان نسى شخص ؟
في اشخاص بنساهم بيوم او يومين ... وفي اشخاص مستحيل انساهم وصعب انساهم
 من هو مثلك الاعلى ؟؟؟؟
استاذ كان يدرسني لغة عربية بالاول ثانوي والتوجيهي .. من اروع الاشخاص الي قابلتهم بحياتي
 The EnD  :Smile: 
مع  احترامي و تقديري للجميع ..............!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا فيك علاء .. 

كيفكـ ان شاء الله تمام نبدأ ..



من يسكن قلبك .؟؟

اذا اردت مسامحه احدهم ,, من تسامح .؟؟

هل للحزن مكان في ذاتك.؟؟

رساله غير مقروءه في صندوقك الوارد ممن تتمناها .؟؟

حكمتك اليوميه .؟؟

انسان لن تتخلى عنه رغم تصرفاته السيئه.؟؟

انت مدمن تفكير .؟؟ 

,,

,,*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*اهلا فيك علاء .. 

كيفكـ ان شاء الله تمام نبدأ ..
** اهلا فيكي صديقة انا تمام الحمدلله وجاهز ان شاء الله* *

من يسكن قلبك .؟؟
** حالياً لا احد ... لكن افتقد حبيبتي ... وهناك زوايا خاصة لأصدقائي**
اذا اردت مسامحه احدهم ,, من تسامح .؟؟
** من احبني ومن اهدى لي قلبه**
هل للحزن مكان في ذاتك.؟؟
** يمكن كان عليكي تعكسي السؤال ويكون هل للفرح مكان في ذاتك* *
رساله غير مقروءه في صندوقك الوارد ممن تتمناها .؟؟
** اتمناها من اي عضو يحتاج مساعدتي**
حكمتك اليوميه .؟؟
**[ لا تدري لعل الله يحدث امراً ]

 فيذهب غماً، ويطرد هماً، ويزيل حزناً، ويسهل أمراً، ويقرب بعيداً .*
* انسان لن تتخلى عنه رغم تصرفاته السيئه.؟؟
**هو صديقي رغم اخطاء له ورغم بعض التصرفات السيئة التي اتمنى ان يبتعد عنها ما راح اتخلى عنو
"سمو الملك" "وفيق"**
انت مدمن تفكير .؟؟ 
** ما بتمر لحظه بدون ما افكر ...**
,,

*

----------


## (dodo)

مساء الخير 
س1 كيف حالك ؟
س2 سو اخبار ا*لكرسي* معك
3 شو شعورك وانت باول يوم في كرسي *الاعتراف* ؟
4 شو رأيك بمنتدى الحصن بصراحة 
5_وما هي المجالات التي تتمنى ان تأخذها منهاجا في حياتك ؟؟ 
وبس 



_

----------


## Mr_HelL

مساء الخير 
 مسا الورد اهلاً دودو
س1 كيف حالك ؟
تمام الحمدلله  :Smile: 
س2 سو اخبار ا*لكرسي* معك
تمام الحمدلله ولحد هلأ الاسئلة خفيفة 
3 شو شعورك وانت باول يوم في كرسي *الاعتراف* ؟
شعور رائع انو اغلب الاعضاء يسألوك بس برضو بخوف انو تكون في اسئلة محرجة وبصراحة انا ما بحب ارفض اي سؤال بتوجهلي الا اذا كان محرج للغاية
4 شو رأيك بمنتدى الحصن بصراحة 
يعني انا دخلت منتديات كثير وشفت منتديات كثير بس كانو اغلب الاعضاء ما بعرفو بعضهم بس هاد المنتدى الو نكهه خاصة ومن اروع المنتديات الي دخلتها
5_وما هي المجالات التي تتمنى ان تأخذها منهاجا في حياتك ؟؟ 
بتمنى اني اكون اقوى بمجال التصميم والبرمجة 
وبس 
برضو وبس :P
_

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مساء الخيرات علاء استمتعت كتير باجاباتك 
بتمنى كمان أنت تستمتع بهالتجربه بتخيل كتير حلوه 

][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][

][][][| متى| ][][][
متى تبتسم من قلبك ..
متى تغضب ..
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك .. 
متى تفضل الوحدة .. 
متى تكون أناني .. 
متى تتناسى ..
متى تتألم ..
متى تنتقم ..

**][][][| مَن| ][][][
مَن هو بئر أسرارك .. 
مَن هو صديقك الصدوق .. 
مَن هو قدوتك .. 
مَن علمته الرمايه فرماك .. 
مَن غدرك..
مَن أعطاك دون مقابل .. 
مَن خذلك .. 
مَن حطم قيود الماضي في ذاتك .. 
مَن رمم ذاكرتك .. 
من أشعل نار الغيرة في قلبك ..

**][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][
**
مبدئياَ بكفي هدول يلي خطرو ببالي هلا 
بركي رجعتلك بشي بارت صعب 

*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*مساء الخيرات علاء استمتعت كتير باجاباتك 
بتمنى كمان أنت تستمتع بهالتجربه بتخيل كتير حلوه 

مسا الورد دموع استمعت كثير بالتجربة .. وشكلي راح اخليكي تجربيها :P
][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][

][][][| متى| ][][][
متى تبتسم من قلبك ..
لما اشوف الانسانة الي بحبها وبتمنى ارتبط فيها
متى تغضب ..
لما اكون اشتغل بشي ويوقف تفكيري لنقطة معينة وما اقدر اكمل الا بمساعدة حدا
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك .. 
لما اكون مجروح
متى تفضل الوحدة .. 
لما اكون افكر بالشخص الي بحبو.. ولما اكون اشتغل
متى تكون أناني .. 
لما يكون الشخص الي قبالي ما بستاهل
متى تتناسى ..
عند المسامحة
متى تتألم ..
عند الجرح "الحبيب او الزمن"
متى تنتقم ..
 عند الخيانة
**][][][| مَن| ][][][
مَن هو بئر أسرارك .. 
حالياً لا احد سواي
مَن هو صديقك الصدوق .. 
سمو الملك " وفيق"
مَن هو قدوتك .. 
ذكرتها بالاسئلة الي مرت وبرد اذكرها "استاذ لغة عربية كان يدرسني بالتوجيهي والاول ثانوي"
مَن علمته الرمايه فرماك .. 
احتفط بهالسؤال لنفسي
مَن غدرك..
شخص اسمو احمد حكى عليي كثير من ورا ضهري
مَن أعطاك دون مقابل .. 
حسان القضاة
مَن خذلك .. 
حالتي المادية
مَن حطم قيود الماضي في ذاتك .. 
صور تذكارية كلما اراها عيني تدمع
مَن رمم ذاكرتك .. 
كتاب تذكاري عندي من 14 سنة
من أشعل نار الغيرة في قلبك ..
 حبيبتي
**][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][.][][][
**
مبدئياَ بكفي هدول يلي خطرو ببالي هلا 
بركي رجعتلك بشي بارت صعب 

 بالانتظار ... وسامحوني لأني بتأخر بالرد بس عندي عجقة شغل 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انبسطت كتير باجاباتك وبصراحتك بعتزر لو كانو اسئلتي فتحو ابواب مو حابب تتزكرها
أما هالتجربه فانا عشتها من قبل وكانت ممتعه إلى حد ما 
رح ارجعلك بكم سؤال بس مو هلا للمساء بركي كنت مكمل شغلك وشغلناك بكرسي الاعتراف مافي راحه انسى اي راحه من طرفنا او طرف شغلك 
**
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

> *انبسطت كتير باجاباتك وبصراحتك بعتزر لو كانو اسئلتي فتحو ابواب مو حابب تتزكرها
> أما هالتجربه فانا عشتها من قبل وكانت ممتعه إلى حد ما 
> رح ارجعلك بكم سؤال بس مو هلا للمساء بركي كنت مكمل شغلك وشغلناك بكرسي الاعتراف مافي راحه انسى اي راحه من طرفنا او طرف شغلك 
> *
> *
> *


لا بالعكس دموع ... الابواب الي بتحكي عنها كل يوم مفتوحة وما بتتسكر يعني كل يوم بفكر فيها وما بتروح عن بالي ... بأنتظار الاسئلة  :Cgiving:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*•**••**•**••**•**••**•••••••••••••••••••••

هل للفرح مكان في قلبك وما هي ملامحه .؟؟

اشتقت لشمس الحب ام لقمر الفراق .؟؟

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
**
::** رأيكـ ..

مدير المنتدى 

اعضاؤه

اقسامه

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

لمن تقول ..









لي عوده قريبه ..

*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*•**••**•**••**•**••**•••••••••••••••••••••

هل للفرح مكان في قلبك وما هي ملامحه .؟؟

**انسان خانته الدنيا فـآصبح للحزن جزءاً كبيراً في حياته .. بل كل حياته ... تمنى ان يستنشق عطر الفرح ... يضحك من قلبه ... يغازل الفرح لو لـ ثواني ... فأصبح الحزن هو عشقه الوحيد التي لا يبعد عنه للحظه**

اشتقت لشمس الحب ام لقمر الفراق .؟؟

**لـشمس الحب .. الذي لم اشبع منه .. الذي لم اراه سوى لأشهر ... ربما اثنين او ثلاثه ... الذي احن له ... قمر الفراق الذي لا يغادر سمائي ... الذي يضيء عتمة الليل على اجوائي* *

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
**
::** رأيكـ ..

مدير المنتدى 

**شخص ... مهما كثر الكلام عنه .. لن ولم نعطه حقه ...* *

اعضاؤه

**لم ارى بمنتديات اخرى هذه الروح لدى اعضاؤه ... التي يتمنى كل صاحب منتدى ان يكون منتداه بهذا الروح .. بهذه المحبة بين اعضائه ... هذا الانسجام ...**

اقسامه

**تحتاج لغرفه انعاش ... تحتاج لقلب نابض لا يتوقف ... تحتاج الى من يحركها بأستمرار* *

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

لمن تقول ..



**لأمي ....**



لذكريات الطفولة...




حبيبتي القديمة....



لمن اعطيته قلبي فـ تلاعب به ... فـ " Sorry " لأضاعة وقتك الثمين ...

لي عوده قريبه ..*


بأنتظارك ...  :Cgiving:

----------


## سمو الملك

*مـــسـاآأأآء  الخير اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى  الكرام**
**اليوم رجعت  بشوية اسألة لصديقي  علاء :$**

1. ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟
2.دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟
3. مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟
4. حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟
5. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
6. من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
7. لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟ مهم و بدون مجاملات :$
8. هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟
9. (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت ))
إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟

10. هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
11. هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟
12. افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟
13. رأيك بـ الصداقـه بيـن الجنسيـن؟
14.حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟
15. مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج ؟!!!!!!!  :$:$:$

  بكفيك   هيك  اليوم  خليني   اشوف  شو راح يطلع معي  اكتر
 انتظر  مني   اكثر  سؤال  ممكن  تقعد  ساعة و انت تفكر في   اجابه   
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مـــسـاآأأآء الخير اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى الكرام اليوم رجعت بشوية اسألةلصديقي علاء :$ 
1. ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟
 2.دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟
 3.مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟
 4. حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟ 
5. ماذا ستكتبلنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
 6. من ستختارليمسح دموعك ؟
 7. لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
 8. هل هزمكحزنك في يوما من الايام؟
 9. (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذهالعباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟
 10. هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ولماذا ؟ 
11. هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟
 12.افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟
 13. رأيك بـ الصداقـه بيـن الجنسيـن؟ 
14.حمامة زاجلاستقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟
 15. مالذييشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج ؟!!!!!!!
 :$:$:$ بكفيك هيك اليوم خليني اشوف شو راحيطلع معي اكتر انتظر مني اكثر سؤال ممكن تقعد ساعة و انت تفكر في اجابه 





*

إضافة ردرد مع اقتباس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا سمو الملك .. 

هيكـ اسئلته يا علاء ..

*

----------


## سمو الملك

هلا  فيكي صديقة   :Eh S(7): 
 بيكفيه اليوم  شوي  شوي عليه عشان ما  ينصدم  مرة وحدة  لانو في  الو مشاركة  بحكي  فيها انو  الاسئلة خفيفة 
انشاء الله  راح يصير  يدور على الجواب  دوارة   على  ايدي 
حبيبي   علاء  :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):

----------


## Mr_HelL

*مـــسـاآأأآء  الخير اعزائي اعضاء المنتدى  الكرام*
*اليوم رجعت  بشوية اسألة لصديقي  علاء :$**

**اهلا صديقي وفيق ... يسم بدنك شو كأنك ماسك جريدة وبتطول اسأله منها .؟؟**


1. ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟

**ذكرتها بالاسئلة الي قبل**

**[ لا تدري لعل الله يحدث امراً ]

 فيذهب غماً، ويطرد هماً، ويزيل حزناً، ويسهل أمراً، ويقرب بعيداً .*
*
2.دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟

**دمعة جرح**

3. مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟

**اعز اصدقائي اهدر لي فرصه حياتي واضاع مني مستقبلي**

4. حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟

**الحب**

5. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

**احلامي ليست لي ... امنياتي مستحيلة ... فقدت الامل في كل الحياة**

6. من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

**بكيت فاين ابو البريزة احسن من مليون حبيب**

7. لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

**صديقي ,, لم اعد اؤمن بالحب**

8. هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

**نعم**

9. (( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت ))
إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟

**لفرصة عمل او فرصة لأكتساب صديق* *


10. هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟

**بالنسبة لألي ما راح اتزوج واذا بدي اتزوج بفضل الزواج التقليدي ... بكل بساطة الحب 99% منو يا حب مصلحة يا حب شهوة ... ناااااااادر جداً ما نسمع انو ثنين بحبو بعض واتزوجو ... يا بخونو بعض ... يا اهلهم ما بوافقو ... يا اذا تزوجو بقلك زهقنا من بعض وبتصير المشاكل تطلع بينهم وبطلقو بسرعة**

11. هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟

**عندي قاعدة بالحياه " حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك "**

12. افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟

**كـل الاشهر مثل بعضهآ ... الا شهر رمضان .. ليخف الحزن قليلاً**

13. رأيك بـ الصداقـه بيـن الجنسيـن؟

**ما بأيدها كثير* *

14.حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟

**رب اخ لك لم تلده امك**

15. مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج ؟!!!!!!!  :$:$:$

**لما يكون صديق بعز علي وغالي علي ويحكي من ورا ضهري**


  بكفيك   هيك  اليوم  خليني   اشوف  شو راح يطلع معي  اكتر
 انتظر  مني   اكثر  سؤال  ممكن  تقعد  ساعة و انت تفكر في   اجابه   
*

تعيدهاش يسم بدنك المرة الجاي جيب مجلة معاك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احنا بالبدايه هيك ولسا الاسئله المنيحه ما اجت هاي الاسئله عباره عن مقبلات ..

*

----------


## Mr_HelL

> *احنا بالبدايه هيك ولسا الاسئله المنيحه ما اجت هاي الاسئله عباره عن مقبلات ..
> 
> *




 :Eh S(20):  بأنتظار جميع الاسئلة ...  :Eh S(20):   :Cgiving:

----------


## سمو الملك

:Bl (30):  :Bl (19):  *انشاء الله الي جاي  اكتر  بوجود الاعضاء 
                  بالنسبة للجواب  هاد* 
*
15. مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج ؟!!!!!!!  :$:$:$

**لما يكون صديق بعز علي وغالي علي ويحكي من ورا ضهري**

**كلما  مات لي  صديق دفنته في  قلبي
                                      حتى اصبح قلبي مقبرة للكلاب ..!!!!!!**
**
ان شاء الله ما يكون في مجلة بس في  جريدة الدستور و عرب اليوم  راح تكون موجودة   بس  خليني  احك  راسي  شوي*  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## سمو الملك

*¤§.......السلام عليكم...........§¤
رجعتلك صديقي :$

1.* *ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ 
2.* *ما هي الجريمه التي تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟* *
3. متى اخر مرة انضرب فيها  و من مين و ليش   ؟
4. هل انت تثق في احد  اصدقائك  ؟
5. ايهما اجمل بانسبة لك المرأة في الواقع ام في الخيال  ولماذا  ؟؟
6.هل خضت حرب لو دام لايام لاجل انثى ؟؟؟؟؟
7. ما هي الكلمة التي بأمكانها  ارباكك من من تحب  ؟
8. هل تمنيت في  يوم انت تكون بنت :$  و لماذا ؟
9. اذا كنت في احد الاماكن العامة او المولات  ورأيت من كانت تسقن القلب تمسد بيدها طفله فكيف  يكون رد فعلك ؟؟؟
10. اذا وقع نظرك على مرأة  لامل  مرة تراها ما  اول  شيء يلفت انتباهك ويجعلك تنظر اليه  ؟؟



 بكفيك   اليوم  حبي ان شاء الله الي  رجعة  قريبة :$
* :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Icon9:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مساء الخير 
كيفك شو اخبارك مرتاح على الكرسي .. محتاج شي ؟؟ 
بدك عصير او قهوه او اي شي نحنا جاهزين 

نبدأ بالاسئلة 

كيف تعبر عن فرحك .. 
كيف تعبر عن غضبك .. 
متى تشعر بأنك قريب من نفسك .. 

باقة ورد لمن تهديها..
باقة شوك لمن تهديها..
ماهو الأقوى في نظرك حكم العقل أو حكم القلب ؟
لك لحظة.. حلم .. بمن ستحلم ؟
لديك لوحة بيضاء ..  ماذا سترسم وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة التى سترسمها؟
جملة تقولها و سيسمعك العالم بأكمله .. ما هي ؟
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير خيو .؟؟ كيفكـ .؟؟

اخبارك.؟؟


ما رأيك بعباره " آلفَاشِلُونَ فِي الحُبَ هُمَ دَوماً مَنْ كَانُوِا يُحَبَون بِصَفاء نِـيَـه " .؟؟

تشتاق لـ احدهم ولماذا ؟؟

ان كنت تمتلك يوماً ثامن في الاسبوع ,, فماذا ستسميه .؟؟

حلم تتمنى ان تراه في نومكـ.؟؟

برأيك ما الاجمل الواقع ام الاحلام .؟؟

,,
,,*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*¤§.......السلام عليكم...........§¤
رجعتلك صديقي :$
 وعليكم السلام ولكم باك صديقي
1.* *ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه...؟؟ 
الكلاب*  :SnipeR (102): 
* 2.* *ما هي الجريمه التي تتمنى ارتكابها...؟؟* *
الخيانة
3. متى اخر مرة انضرب فيها  و من مين و ليش   ؟
يمكن وانا عمري 7 او 8 سنين ... كنت مشلف من المدرسة 
4. هل انت تثق في احد  اصدقائك  ؟
نعم
5. ايهما اجمل بانسبة لك المرأة في الواقع ام في الخيال  ولماذا  ؟؟
لا هيك ولا هيك ... لأنو بحاول ابعد عن المرأة وما افكر فيها " محدش يزعل من البنات "*  :Icon3: 
* 6.هل خضت حرب لو دام لايام لاجل انثى ؟؟؟؟؟
نعم
7. ما هي الكلمة التي بأمكانها  ارباكك من من تحب  ؟
ما في ولا كلمة بتربكني لأنو عمري ما حسيت بكلمة صح من  بنت حبتني صح
8. هل تمنيت في  يوم انت تكون بنت :$  و لماذا ؟
اه عشان ما اشتغل واجيب مصاري وافكر كيف بدي اشتري سيارة واشتري بيت واصرف ع حالي لو كنت بنت كان الي خلفني صرف علي لحد ما اجا الاهبل الي بدو يتزوجني
9. اذا كنت في احد الاماكن العامة او المولات  ورأيت من كانت تسقن القلب تمسد بيدها طفله فكيف  يكون رد فعلك ؟؟؟
بروح عليها وبقلها مبروك ما اجاكي ... 
10. اذا وقع نظرك على مرأة  لامل  مرة تراها ما  اول  شيء يلفت انتباهك ويجعلك تنظر اليه  ؟؟
 عيونها


 بكفيك   اليوم  حبي ان شاء الله الي  رجعة  قريبة :$
* :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):  :Icon9: 

حياك وبياك

----------


## Mr_HelL

*مساء الخير 
مسا الورد
كيفك شو اخبارك مرتاح على الكرسي .. محتاج شي ؟؟ 
بدك عصير او قهوه او اي شي نحنا جاهزين 
 شبكتينو بالله عليكي وانتي جاي المرة الجاي
نبدأ بالاسئلة 

كيف تعبر عن فرحك .. 
مجربتش الشعور
كيف تعبر عن غضبك .. 
بضل ساكت.. ومرات بكسر اي اشي بيجي بأيدي
متى تشعر بأنك قريب من نفسك .. 
 لما افكر بمستقبلي
باقة ورد لمن تهديها..
لأمي
باقة شوك لمن تهديها..
لأي بنت بتحكيلي بحبك
ماهو الأقوى في نظرك حكم العقل أو حكم القلب ؟
حكم العقل
لك لحظة.. حلم .. بمن ستحلم ؟
الجنة
لديك لوحة بيضاء ..  ماذا سترسم وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة التى سترسمها؟
ارسم شمعة واكتب تحتها متى سوف تنطفىء
جملة تقولها و سيسمعك العالم بأكمله .. ما هي ؟
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*مساء الخير خيو .؟؟ كيفكـ .؟؟
** مسا الورد يا هلا ... تمام الحمدلله* *
اخبارك.؟؟
** مآجي الحال**

ما رأيك بعباره " آلفَاشِلُونَ فِي الحُبَ هُمَ دَوماً مَنْ كَانُوِا يُحَبَون بِصَفاء نِـيَـه " .؟؟
** صحيح 100%**
تشتاق لـ احدهم ولماذا ؟؟
** بشتاق لأبن جيرانا ... احلى ايام الطفولة عشناها سوا وكنا نعمل كل شي بدنا اياه**
ان كنت تمتلك يوماً ثامن في الاسبوع ,, فماذا ستسميه .؟؟
** يوم الحزن**
حلم تتمنى ان تراه في نومكـ.؟؟
** الجنة "اجبت قبل شوي على السؤال من طرف دموع**
برأيك ما الاجمل الواقع ام الاحلام .؟؟
**الاحلام**
,,
,,*

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا بحضرتك .....في كرسي الاعتراف  
ونتمنى لك اقامة طيبة ...مع اسئلة طيبة من الاعضاء والمشاركين 




اولا .... هل سالك احد يوما سؤال ولم تستطع الاجابة عليه 
ثاينا .... هل تلذذت يوما بمعاقبة احد بالحياة ؟؟؟ ام ان العقاب لله فقط ....
ثالثا .... هل تخالط الكثيرين في حياتك ...وماهي الحكم الت يتعلمتها منهم ...
رابعا ...هل تتقبل نقد الذات من قبل الاخرين ....
خامسا .... هنا بدات وهناك انتهيت ...هل تمثل لك هذه العبارة مرحلة من حياتك ...احسست بانك ابتدات بها وانتهيت منها ...
سادسا ...الرابط مابين ماضيك وحاضرك ...ماهو ....
سابعا .... كلما رايت الشمس تشرق بماذا تفكر ....وكلما رايتها تغرب بماذا تفكر ....
ثامنا .... هل قلبت صفحات حياتك ورايت منها صفحات فقط صورية ...يعني بمعنى اخر بان هذه الايام لاتغني ولاتسمن من جوع 





ولي عودة باذن الله

----------


## Mr_HelL

اهلا بحضرتك .....في كرسي الاعتراف  
ونتمنى لك اقامة طيبة ...مع اسئلة طيبة من الاعضاء والمشاركين 

 اهلا فيك خيو  :Eh S(7): 
 

اولا .... هل سالك احد يوما سؤال ولم تستطع الاجابة عليه 
لا ... الاسئلة الي ما جاوبت عليها بتكون اسئله خاصة بحياتي وما بسمح لحدا انو يدخل فيها بعمري ما حد سألني سؤال وما عرفت شو اجاوبو
ثاينا .... هل تلذذت يوما بمعاقبة احد بالحياة ؟؟؟ ام ان العقاب لله فقط ....
عمري ما عاقبت حدا على اشي عملو بس مرات بفكر بهالشي ... وعقاب الله هو الافضل ."دع الخلق للخالق"
ثالثا .... هل تخالط الكثيرين في حياتك ...وماهي الحكم الت يتعلمتها منهم ...
خالطت شباب وبنات وتعلمت اني ما احط ثقة بحدا واخلي اغلب اسراري لنفسي
رابعا ...هل تتقبل نقد الذات من قبل الاخرين ....
اكيد ... لحتى اعرف شو الاخطاء الي فيي واغيرها 
خامسا .... هنا بدات وهناك انتهيت ...هل تمثل لك هذه العبارة مرحلة من حياتك ...احسست بانك ابتدات بها وانتهيت منها ...
لحد هلأ لا ما وصلتها يمكن اكون بدأت بس بعدني ما انتهيت
سادسا ...الرابط مابين ماضيك وحاضرك ...ماهو ....
كتآب ومجموعه صور
سابعا .... كلما رايت الشمس تشرق بماذا تفكر ....وكلما رايتها تغرب بماذا تفكر ....
شو بدي اشتغل اليوم .. وشو بدي اتعلم اشياء جديدة .... لما تغرب بفكر هل راح يطلع يوم جديد ع حياتي ولا هاي اخر ليلة
ثامنا .... هل قلبت صفحات حياتك ورايت منها صفحات فقط صورية ...يعني بمعنى اخر بان هذه الايام لاتغني ولاتسمن من جوع 
 نعم .. وبتمنى ارجع لأيام زمان لحتى اعدل كثير اشياء بحياتي واصير هاي الايام احكي انها احسن من الايام الي فاتت




ولي عودة باذن الله 
بآنتظارك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رائع شباب وصبايا الاسئله حلوه  

بدي استخدم شبه اسلوب محمد العزام بـ برنامج افتح قلبك بهالسؤال ,,

حكيت انك رح تسمي اليوم الثامن يوم الحزن برأيك هل يستحق منّا الحزن ان نسمي يوما من اجله .؟؟*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*رائع شباب وصبايا الاسئله حلوه  

بدي استخدم شبه اسلوب محمد العزام بـ برنامج افتح قلبك بهالسؤال ,,

حكيت انك رح تسمي اليوم الثامن يوم الحزن برأيك هل يستحق منّا الحزن ان نسمي يوما من اجله .؟؟*


اذا عمرك ما ضحكتي من قلبك ... وعمرك ما عشتي اكثر من 5 دقايق الفرح .... وكل شي بدك تعملية لحتى تفرحي شوي وما بزبط معك ... فـ اكيد بستحق الحزن يكون الو يوم ويمكن كل الايام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*علاء الدنيا بدها اخذ وعطا رح تحكيلي انها توخذ منك بس ما تعطيك اصبر وربك يهونها ,,

سؤالي ماذا تعني لكـ صورتك الرمزيه .؟؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
صباح الخير حجّي كيفك؟ الله يعطيك الف عافية مستر علاء .. وعاد الشباب نازلين فيك طخ وانت قال عادي بتجاوب وكإنو ما فيه اشي ، تعال تعال احرقك تعال*  :Icon29: 
*أكيد ما بنسى أشكر صديقة بنت الشديفات على دعمها المتواصل لقسم كرسي الإعتراف ، الله يعطيكِ الف عافية صديقة .. 

- يا "فاقد الأمل" فيك تحكيلي شو الأمر او الحالة اللي من الممكن انها تمر على الإنسان وتخليه فعلاً يفقد الأمل؟! وهل لقب "فاقد الأمل" منطبق عليك فعلاً ام انه مجرد وصف قابل للصواب وللخطاً؟؟
- ما بتتمنى ترجع الأيام للخلف وتكمل دراستك؟ برأيي الإنسان ما بنقاس بالشهادات ولا بعمرها الشهادات رفعت من قيمة المرء انما قيمة الإنسان بأخلاقه ،* * انا بعرف كتير ناس وصلوا درجات عالية من العلم وبعيد عنك ما بفهموا الخمسة من الطمسة ،* *لكن هل سببلك هالأمر احراجات بحياتك او عقبات؟
- سكان وين انت؟ حدد احداثيات المنطقة بالدقة بدي ازورك على الجوجل*  :Icon29: 
*- كيف تعلمت التصميم بهالطريقة الرهيبة؟ قصدي عن تصميم الصور ، وأكيد بالمواقع كمان الك بصمة مميزة .. كيف نمّيت هالموهبة؟
- حطلي "حسان" بجملة مفيدة 
- اكثر الأعضاء قربــــــــاً الى قلبك؟
- أكثر عضو بتحسه قريب منك ومواصفاته بتشبه مواصفاتك؟ مواصفات يعني كيف بدي اقولك ,, جير اتوماتيك فتحة بالسقف كراسي كهربا وفرش جلد وكونديشن الخ...
- اكثر الأقسام المحببة اليك؟
- ما رأيك بمنتديات الحصن؟ الحصن نيوز؟ الحصن اف ام؟ ادارة المنتدى؟ المشرفين؟ شركة حسان؟

الله يطعمنا ويطعمك الحج يا حج .. see u later*  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## Mr_HelL

*علاء الدنيا بدها اخذ وعطا رح تحكيلي انها توخذ منك بس ما تعطيك اصبر وربك يهونها ,,
** وانا دايما بقول الحمدلله على كل شي* *


سؤالي ماذا تعني لكـ صورتك الرمزيه .؟؟*
صورتي الرمزية بتعني اشياء كثير واهمها انو انا مش متكبر لما اكون احسن من حدا بشي معين بالعكس بكون حابب اساعدو ولما اعمل بصمة مميزة سواء كان بشغلي او بحياتي ما بروح وبحكي للعالم تعالو شوفوني شو بعمل

----------


## Mr_HelL

*صباح الخير حجّي كيفك؟ الله يعطيك الف عافية مستر علاء .. وعاد الشباب نازلين فيك طخ وانت قال عادي بتجاوب وكإنو ما فيه اشي ، تعال تعال احرقك تعال*  :Icon29: 
صباح الورد هلا حجّي ...الله يعافيك يارب ... مهو شو بدنا نعمل الحج وفيق سجل بالمنتدى عشان يشل املي بالاسئلة.... احرق احرق اخريتني احرق حالي قدام الديوان اروح مهي صارت موضه كل شوي واحد يحرق حالو قدام الديوان الملكي
*أكيد ما بنسى أشكر صديقة بنت الشديفات على دعمها المتواصل لقسم كرسي الإعتراف ، الله يعطيكِ الف عافية صديقة .. 
** اكيد لازم نشكرها وبجد يعطيها العافية بتحرك اقسام حساسة بالمنتدى ولازمها حركة**
- يا "فاقد الأمل" فيك تحكيلي شو الأمر او الحالة اللي من الممكن انها تمر على الإنسان وتخليه فعلاً يفقد الأمل؟! وهل لقب "فاقد الأمل" منطبق عليك فعلاً ام انه مجرد وصف قابل للصواب وللخطاً؟؟
**انا راح احكيلك عن حالي حالة وحدة بس وانت شوف بنطبق علي هاد الامر ولا لاء ... لما كان عمري 16 سنة "توجيهي" طلعت من المدرسة وقررت اني ابلش حياتي وافتح مصلحة لألي ... اشتغلت بمليون شغلة شو ما يخطر ع بالك اشتغلت حتى بالطوبار اشتغلت ... لما صار عمري 22 سنة كنت مجمع مبلغ عشان افتح فيه المصلحة الي بدي اياها انا ... وفعلاً الصيف الماضي فتحت محل انترنت فيه 10 اجهزة ... ضليت بالمحل 3 اشهر ولو كملت السنة كنت راح اطلع كل المصاري يلي حطيتهم بالمحل تعب 6 سنين .... ما في 3 اشهر الا جاي على الامانة ... كنت ماشي بترخيص المحل .. قبل ما افتحو قعدت مع مدير الامانة وحكالي افتح المحل وبترخص بأسبوعين مش مشكلة ... بعد هيك بتفاجئ انو المحل ممنوع يترخص ... كونو بكون قريب من مدرسة وقريب من مسجد وقريب من منطقة سكنية " بالمختصر افتح بصحرا" .... حكولي ممنوع ترخص وبيوم من الايام اجو الامانة وسكرو المحل وممنوع افتحو بالمرة .... هلأ احكيلي برأيك لو انت 6 سنين تعب وشقا يروحو منك هيك بغمضة عين برأيك شو بصير بحالتك ؟ طبعاً هاي القصة 1% من الاشياء الثانية الي صارت معي**
- ما بتتمنى ترجع الأيام للخلف وتكمل دراستك؟ برأيي الإنسان ما بنقاس بالشهادات ولا بعمرها الشهادات رفعت من قيمة المرء انما قيمة الإنسان بأخلاقه ،* * انا بعرف كتير ناس وصلوا درجات عالية من العلم وبعيد عنك ما بفهموا الخمسة من الطمسة ،* *لكن هل سببلك هالأمر احراجات بحياتك او عقبات؟
**كل شخص بتمنى يخلص دراستو ويكملها ويكون حامل شهادة ... بس مثل ما حكيت انت بعمرها الشهادات ما رفعت من قيمة المرء... بس هاي الايام اذا بدك تتزوج بالشهادة ... واذا بدك تشتغل بالشهادة... واذا بدك تنام بالشهادة ... واذا بدك تشرب بالشهادة ... واذا بدك تتنفس بالشهادة ... والمشكلة الاكبر انو بعرف كثير ناس اخذت الشهادة وهيها من 5 و 4 سنين بدور على شغل ومش ملاقية وشغالة اي شي تسلك حالها فيه .... الامر هاد عمرو ما سببلي مشاكل بحياتي ولا احراجات ... واذا بدو يسببلي بعرف كيف ارد وكيف اتصرف ... مثل ما اتصرفت مع ابو بنت كنت بدي اياها .. لما شفتو حكالي معك شهادة .. قلتلو لاء بس انت معك شهادة .... سكت وبطل يحكي .**
- سكان وين انت؟ حدد احداثيات المنطقة بالدقة بدي ازورك على الجوجل*  :Icon29: 
يزم فكرتك بدك تيجي على عمان طلعت بدك تزورني على جوجل :|  ما علينا ... شكلي راح اجيك ع  اربد واسكرلك المطنقة ... 
سجل عندك يا معلم ... عمان .. ماركا الجنوبية ... نادي السباق ... قرب مسجد اصحاب رسول الله .... عمارة 18 .. الطابق الرابع ... غرفتي الي بنص البيت ... بتلاقيني نايم تحت حرام لونو بني 
*- كيف تعلمت التصميم بهالطريقة الرهيبة؟ قصدي عن تصميم الصور ، وأكيد بالمواقع كمان الك بصمة مميزة .. كيف نمّيت هالموهبة؟
**انا من وانا صغير بحب اشي اسمو الكترونيات ... وخاصة من جوا الجهاز "هاردوير" من وانا عمري 7 سنين كنت اضل على الكمبيوتر ... كان ابن عمي عندو جهاز معفن 7 ساعات لما يفتح صفحة ومع هيك كنت دايما ابعبش فيه ... تعلمت اول شي صيانة الكمبيوتر .. فورمات وهاردوير والقصص هاي ... علمني اياهم شخص اسمو ايهاب ولحد هلأ صديقي بعديها بلشت اشوف المواقع وكنت افكر دايما انو كيف بصمموهم وكنت حابب اصمم لو حتى صور او اي شي ... حكالي نفس الشخص ايهاب في برنامج اسمو فوتوشوب .... نزلتو وبلشت اتعلم عليه ... اولها كنت اخبص تخبيص ... بعديها صرت 40% عليه .... لما تعرفت على حسان وبلشنا شغل مع بعض ..كـ شركة تصميم لازم اضلك فاتح الفوتوشوب .. بلشت اتعلم اكثر واكثر ... صرت انزل دروس من النت ... صرت افتح ع اليوتيوب واتعلم شو في اشياء جديدة ... والسويتش ماكس نفس الشي تعلمتو ... بعد هيك حسان علمني كل شي بخصوص المواقع ... ولسا عم بتعلم كمان* *
- حطلي "حسان" بجملة مفيدة 
**اكثر انسان فوضوي "حسان القضاة" 
وشكلي راح اصير مثلو ...** 
- اكثر الأعضاء قربــــــــاً الى قلبك؟
**هيو بالمكتب الي جنبي**
- أكثر عضو بتحسه قريب منك ومواصفاته بتشبه مواصفاتك؟ مواصفات يعني كيف بدي اقولك ,, جير اتوماتيك فتحة بالسقف كراسي كهربا وفرش جلد وكونديشن الخ...
**معاذ ملحم ... مع اني ما اختلطت فيه كثير ... بس حسيتو قريب مني كثير خاصة انو خالي قص قلبان**
- اكثر الأقسام المحببة اليك؟
**البرامج والالعاب**
- ما رأيك بمنتديات الحصن؟ الحصن نيوز؟ الحصن اف ام؟ ادارة المنتدى؟ المشرفين؟ شركة حسان؟
** منتدى الحصن :  من اروع المنتديات الي شفتها على النت ودخلت عليها بس في اقسام لازم تتحرك اكثر من هيك**
**الحصن نيوز :  ناقصو بس تعليقات على الاخبار وانو يكون فيه حركة اكثر من هيك وناس شغلها تنزل اخبار عليه
الحصن اف ام : تعبان شوي من ناحية انو بضل اغاني بس .. لو في شوية تنوع راح ينجح اكثر واكثر ولو في فقرة مثلاً اغاني اجنبية ... برنامج ... واحد يطلع يحكي اي شي مثل هيك
ادارة المنتدى : الادارة رائعة وعندها حس بالمسؤولية وبدها تكبر المنتدى اكبر واكبر
المشرفين :* * بس في بعض الاشخاص يعني انا من اول ما دخلت على المنتدى لليوم ما شفتهم  وفي اشخاص هم روح المنتدى
شركة حسان : حسان عندو غلط حالياً وان شاء الله راح يتفاداه ... مدلل العملاء كثير وهاد شي غلط* 
* الله يطعمنا ويطعمك الحج يا حج .. see u later*  :SnipeR (91): 
 امين يارب ... تعال كل يوم ... بس بدون ما نطخ على بعض

----------


## Mr_HelL

سامحوني على التأخير بالرد ... عندي ضغط شغل شوي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
والله ويا 100 هلاااااااا الله يعطيك الف عافية يا حج*  :SnipeR (61): 
*يا زمّ انت مستبعد اني آجي! وك مني كنت بحارتكم الأسبوع الماضي وصليت الجمعة بجامع الحارة مني الي قرايب عندكو ، ما تخاف بندل بس اذا بدو يصير خربطة يمكن اخربط بين حرامك البني وحرام اخوك الأحمر*  :SnipeR (82): 
*والله بصراحة انا فقعت من قصة المحل تاعك ، يخرب بيتهم ليش من الأول ما وضّحوا انو محل النت بده كل هالشروط؟! وشرفي اشي بقهر ، معك حق يا صاح ، تقريباً بهاي اشتركنا بوحده ، هاي هيك وانت حكيت 1% ، يمكن نشترك بكمان شغلات .. !
طيب عللي بعده ::* 
*بالنسبة لموضوع الشهادات صدقت معك حق صارت الناس هيك تقيس الشغلات ، بس يخرب بيتهم اي هو الشهادة بتجيب خبز هالأيام! يا عمي اللي بشتغل بعرق جيبنه بعيش وغير هيك صدقني إلا ما يفوت عليه حرام ، لعاد كاين طالب ايد بنت؟ والله خسرت نص عمرها يلا خلي ابوها يعمل منها مربى*  :Icon29: 
*بزماني يا حج صطيف صار معي متل ما صار معك ، شتغلت ونحتت لشبعت ، آه شتغلت انا يلي شايفني بالجبصين وبالبلاط وبالدهان وشتغلت بالـfireplace هاد الحكي وانا بالأول ثانوي والتوجيهي واول 3 سنين بدراسة الجامعة ، قبل يعني ما تفرج وتفتح بوجهي ، اي يا زلمة شفت نجوم الظهر بزماني ومع هيك ضليتني مُصر وكملت وتخرجت وصرت مهندس وزبطت احوالي ، يعني المقصود انو اي انسان بمُر بأوقات عصيبة بحياته لكن ما بتضل متل ما هي إلا وما تفرج بالآخر..
طيب يا مان انا بدي اروح من المكتب ، بس اوصل البيت واتعشى واحضر فاطمة بدخل وبنكمل بالجزئيات العالقة وبنحل كل المشاكل والأزمات ، الله يعطيك الف عافية وتحياتي الك ..
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

> *
> والله ويا 100 هلاااااااا الله يعطيك الف عافية يا حج* 
> *يا زمّ انت مستبعد اني آجي! وك مني كنت بحارتكم الأسبوع الماضي وصليت الجمعة بجامع الحارة مني الي قرايب عندكو ، ما تخاف بندل بس اذا بدو يصير خربطة يمكن اخربط بين حرامك البني وحرام اخوك الأحمر* 
> *والله بصراحة انا فقعت من قصة المحل تاعك ، يخرب بيتهم ليش من الأول ما وضّحوا انو محل النت بده كل هالشروط؟! وشرفي اشي بقهر ، معك حق يا صاح ، تقريباً بهاي اشتركنا بوحده ، هاي هيك وانت حكيت 1% ، يمكن نشترك بكمان شغلات .. !
> طيب عللي بعده ::* 
> *بالنسبة لموضوع الشهادات صدقت معك حق صارت الناس هيك تقيس الشغلات ، بس يخرب بيتهم اي هو الشهادة بتجيب خبز هالأيام! يا عمي اللي بشتغل بعرق جيبنه بعيش وغير هيك صدقني إلا ما يفوت عليه حرام ، لعاد كاين طالب ايد بنت؟ والله خسرت نص عمرها يلا خلي ابوها يعمل منها مربى* 
> *بزماني يا حج صطيف صار معي متل ما صار معك ، شتغلت ونحتت لشبعت ، آه شتغلت انا يلي شايفني بالجبصين وبالبلاط وبالدهان وشتغلت بالـfireplace هاد الحكي وانا بالأول ثانوي والتوجيهي واول 3 سنين بدراسة الجامعة ، قبل يعني ما تفرج وتفتح بوجهي ، اي يا زلمة شفت نجوم الظهر بزماني ومع هيك ضليتني مُصر وكملت وتخرجت وصرت مهندس وزبطت احوالي ، يعني المقصود انو اي انسان بمُر بأوقات عصيبة بحياته لكن ما بتضل متل ما هي إلا وما تفرج بالآخر..
> طيب يا مان انا بدي اروح من المكتب ، بس اوصل البيت واتعشى واحضر فاطمة بدخل وبنكمل بالجزئيات العالقة وبنحل كل المشاكل والأزمات ، الله يعطيك الف عافية وتحياتي الك ..
> *


معناتو لازم نقعد قعدة مع بعض ونجيب اشياء ونبلش نفتح بوراق الماضي .... بالنسبة لفاطمة بالله سلم عليها اول ما توصل البيت وقلها بقلك علاء شو اخبارك .... وصحة وهنا على العشى وولا بتحكي اتفضل ماشي بتيجي عندي كاسة مي مش مشربك اياها بتشوف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> معناتو لازم نقعد قعدة مع بعض ونجيب اشياء ونبلش نفتح بوراق الماضي .... بالنسبة لفاطمة بالله سلم عليها اول ما توصل البيت وقلها بقلك علاء شو اخبارك .... وصحة وهنا على العشى وولا بتحكي اتفضل ماشي بتيجي عندي كاسة مي مش مشربك اياها بتشوف



*يا عيني يا عيني أه بيّن على حقيقتك يا أزعر*  :SnipeR (19): 
*آه والله بدها قعدة ، تقعد على قبور عدوينك ان شاء الله ,,
اعوذ بالله العمر بخلص والشغل ما بخلص ,, وهيني من جديد بالمكتب ونعسااااااااان*  :Eh S(2): 
*بس قلي يا حج :::

- انت شو طبيعة شغلك بالتحديد عند حسان؟
- كيف بتقيّم الشغل بشركة التكنولوجيا الرقمية؟ نسبة مئوية يعني؟
- انتو كم موظف داخل الشركة؟ حسان بطلع من عندكم ولا متواجد دائماً؟ ولما بطلع مين بحل محله؟
- علّمك حسان عالأرجيلة ولا لسّـــــــا؟*  :Cry2: 
*- حطلي "منتديات الحصن" بجملة مفيدة جداً جداً*  :SnipeR (52): 
*- مين مثلًك الأعلى؟
- قديش معك رصيد هلا؟ وانكش جيابك قديش فيهن؟*  :Eh S(3): 
*- بتعيش قصة حب؟ اوصفلي حياتك العاطفية وصف مختصر!*

*w b b*  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## Mr_HelL

*يا عيني يا عيني أه بيّن على حقيقتك يا أزعر*  :SnipeR (19): 
*آه والله بدها قعدة ، تقعد على قبور عدوينك ان شاء الله ,,
اعوذ بالله العمر بخلص والشغل ما بخلص ,, وهيني من جديد بالمكتب ونعسااااااااان*  :Eh S(2): 
*بس قلي يا حج :::

- انت شو طبيعة شغلك بالتحديد عند حسان؟
**انا تصميم مواقع بشكل عام .. ودعم فني للمواقع يعني برد ع الايميلات والتلفونات اذا في مشاكل بأي موقع بروح بشوف شو قصتها**
- كيف بتقيّم الشغل بشركة التكنولوجيا الرقمية؟ نسبة مئوية يعني؟
**70%**
- انتو كم موظف داخل الشركة؟ حسان بطلع من عندكم ولا متواجد دائماً؟ ولما بطلع مين بحل محله؟
**احنا 3 موظفين وبعد يومين راح نصير 6 موظفين ... حسان اكثر الاوقات بكون متواجد ... لما بطلع انا بحل محله**
- علّمك حسان عالأرجيلة ولا لسّـــــــا؟*  :Cry2: 
هو انا بأرجل من زمان بس يعني صدف كل شي 9 شهور مرة مش مدمن كل يوم زي حسان 
*- حطلي "منتديات الحصن" بجملة مفيدة جداً جداً*  :SnipeR (52): 
يزم حسستني انك استاذ عربي ... منتديات الحصن سيد المنتديات
*- مين مثلًك الأعلى؟
**هي المرة الثالثة بنسأل هالسؤال ... استاذ عربي كان يدرسني بالتوجيهي من اروع الاشخاص الي قابلتهم* *
- قديش معك رصيد هلا؟ وانكش جيابك قديش فيهن؟*  :Eh S(3): 
رصيدي بعبي كل شهر دينار بخصمو اشتراك وبضلو باقي الشهر 000000 "الي بدو اياني برن علي"    ... اما بالنسبة لجيابي كان الصبح فيهم 6 دنانير هسه صارو ليرتين و65 قرش .. راحن مواصلات ودخان
*- بتعيش قصة حب؟ اوصفلي حياتك العاطفية وصف مختصر!*
 بعيش بحوض سمك .. حياتي العاطفية ملغية حالياً
*w b b*  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير علاء عدنا بعد طول غياب كلها يوم طبعآ بس

المهم طمني عنك وكيف الوضع بشكل عام .؟؟


اولا كيفك وكيف الصحه .؟؟

ممممممممم نبدأ 

برأيكـ لماذا الزمن دوار .؟؟

هل عليك مرافقه بعضهم للخروج من حياتك .؟؟

ما اثر عملك على حياتك الشخصيه .؟؟

هل ترغب بإكمال دراستك .؟؟

برأيك ما الاهم اليوم ام غدآ .؟؟

الحياه فرص ,, هل تثق بهذه العبارة .؟؟

مطربك المفضل .؟؟ كأنو مكرر

جمله تعشق سماعها من احدهم .؟؟

,, لي عوده*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مساء الخير كيفك شو اخبارك 
تغديت أو لسا ؟؟ ازا تغديت شو وازا لا شو ناوي تتغدا ؟؟ 
وشو حابب تشرب هلا 

نبدأ 
بكل صراحه ما مدى رضاك عن كرسي الاعتراف ومستوى الأسئلة لحد الآن ؟
أسئله ما حبيت تجاوب عليهم .. مع هيك جاوبتهم .. شو السبب ؟؟
3 أعضاء تتمنى أن يطرحو الأسئله عليك ؟؟

" من تأخذ معك "- من تأخذ معك لترسم معه يداً بيد طريق المستقبل و درب الأيام القادمة بأملها ومرها وحلوها و شقائها و سعادتها ... 
 - من تأخذ معك من الحاضر تتمنى لو كان معك بالماضي؟؟ .. وماذا سيغير وجوده لو كان ؟؟ 
 - من تأخذ معك إلى أحلامك .. 
 - من تأخذ معك إلى سراديب ماضيك وظلمة أحزانك .. 
 - من تأخذ معك إلى تجاربك الحياتية العملية ..
 - من تأخذ معك إلى تجاربك العاطفية .. 

...

- مالذي يقف بينك وبين نسيان الماضي ؟
- بكل صدق من الشخص الذي تتذكره قبل نومك ؟

----------


## Mr_HelL

*مساء الخير علاء عدنا بعد طول غياب كلها يوم طبعآ بس
** مسا الورد والياسمين صديقة .... والله انا شايف انو انا الي بتأخر عليكم بالرد .. اعذروني* *
المهم طمني عنك وكيف الوضع بشكل عام .؟؟
**  تمآم الحمدلله احسن من هيك عبث* *

اولا كيفك وكيف الصحه .؟؟
**الحمدلله تمام والصحة مية مية الحمدلله* *

ممممممممم نبدأ 
** هيآ بنا**
برأيكـ لماذا الزمن دوار .؟؟
**لأنو كل واحد هسه بخاف ع مصلحتو وما بهمو غيرو ..* *

هل عليك مرافقه بعضهم للخروج من حياتك .؟؟
**الي بشوف فيه نص غلطة بتركو وبما بكمل معو عشان يخرج من حياتي .. ما بسمحلو اصلاً يدخل حياتي**

ما اثر عملك على حياتك الشخصيه .؟؟
**عملي كل حياتي وحالياً ما في شي غيرو مهتم فيه**

هل ترغب بإكمال دراستك .؟؟
**ما في انسان ما برغب ما يكمل دراستو* *

برأيك ما الاهم اليوم ام غدآ .؟؟
** اليوم لأنو هو الي بصنع الغد "طبعاً كلو بأيد رب العالمين لكن احنا بنقدر نتحكم ببعض الاشياء ونحسن مستقبلنا"**
الحياه فرص ,, هل تثق بهذه العبارة .؟؟
**نعم ... بس ما بثق بكلمة الفرصة تأتي مرة واحدة**

مطربك المفضل .؟؟ كأنو مكرر
**Shayne ward < اكثر شي بسمع اجنبي مش عربي**

جمله تعشق سماعها من احدهم .؟؟
**الله يرحمك**

,, لي عوده* 

Welcomeback anyTime  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_HelL

مساء الخير كيفك شو اخبارك 
يا مسا الورد والياسمين اهلاً دموع
تغديت أو لسا ؟؟ ازا تغديت شو وازا لا شو ناوي تتغدا ؟؟ 
لا والله لساتني ما تغديت بس مش عارف شو ناوي اتغدى بدي اطلع من المكتب هسه على شارع الجامعة يمكن يطلع ببالي شي اكلو
وشو حابب تشرب هلا 
 نيسكافية
نبدأ 
يلا
بكل صراحه ما مدى رضاك عن كرسي الاعتراف ومستوى الأسئلة لحد الآن ؟
مستواه رائع وما كنت اتوقعو هيك .. وهاي اول مرة بدخل فيها كرسي الاعتراف ومستوى الاسئلة ممتاز لحد هلأ
أسئله ما حبيت تجاوب عليهم .. مع هيك جاوبتهم .. شو السبب ؟؟
لا ولا سؤال ما حبيت اجاوبو 
3 أعضاء تتمنى أن يطرحو الأسئله عليك ؟؟
اي عضو راح يسألني راح اجاوب بكل صراحة لأنو كل الي بالمنتدى اخواني واخواتي ... بس بصراحة خايف من حسان شكلو محضرلي بلوة

" من تأخذ معك "- من تأخذ معك لترسم معه يداً بيد طريق المستقبل و درب الأيام القادمة بأملها ومرها وحلوها و شقائها و سعادتها ... 
روحي التي ابتعدت عني
 - من تأخذ معك من الحاضر تتمنى لو كان معك بالماضي؟؟ .. وماذا سيغير وجوده لو كان ؟؟ 
حسان القضاة ... كان علمني اشياء اكثر من هيك 
 - من تأخذ معك إلى أحلامك .. 
احلامي لنفسي فلا احد يشاركني فيها
 - من تأخذ معك إلى سراديب ماضيك وظلمة أحزانك .. 
كل من جرحني حتى يعرف كم كان مستوى جرحة لي
 - من تأخذ معك إلى تجاربك الحياتية العملية ..
الى كل من قال اني فاشل ولن استطيع فعل شيء
 - من تأخذ معك إلى تجاربك العاطفية .. 
كل من قال لي كلمة "احبك" و "انني لن اكون لغيرك" وتركني حتى يعرف اني ما زلت صامداً بعده
...

- مالذي يقف بينك وبين نسيان الماضي ؟
اشياء جميلة ما زالت معي بكل مكان اذهبه
- بكل صدق من الشخص الذي تتذكره قبل نومك ؟
الشخص الي حبيتو ومستحيل انساه "حبيبتي"

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا فيكـ علاء .. ولا يهمك رد متى ما بدك ويعطيكـ العافيه مقدمآآ

رجعت ..

:: عضو ::

تعجبكـ مواضيعه وردوده .؟؟

تعجبكـ شخصيته الالكترونيه .؟؟

لا تمل من الحديث معه .؟؟

تتمنى رؤيته .؟؟ 

يعجبكـ توقيعه .؟؟



ماذا ::

تعني لكـ كلمه آسف .؟؟

تقرأ كتبآآ .؟؟




هل انت ممن يفضلون الهدوء .؟؟ وبماذا تفكر في لحظات الهدوء .؟؟

يقولون ان الحب اثنان احدهما حنون والآخر يخون .. هل انت كـ علاء مع هذه المقوله .؟؟



ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات بالنسبه لكـ ::

الامل 
الحياة
الاردن
العيد
الفوضى
الاحساس
الضمير
العشق 



كلمه لـ ..

والديك
حسان القضاة
سمو الملك
لنفسك


,, لي عودة*

----------


## Mr_HelL

*اهلا فيكـ علاء .. ولا يهمك رد متى ما بدك ويعطيكـ العافيه مقدمآآ
** الله يعافيكي يارب**
رجعت ..
** W.B**
:: عضو ::

تعجبكـ مواضيعه وردوده .؟؟

تعجبكـ شخصيته الالكترونيه .؟؟

لا تمل من الحديث معه .؟؟

تتمنى رؤيته .؟؟ 

يعجبكـ توقيعه .؟؟

**حالياً ما في حد من الاعضاء بتابعو بشكل خاص ... انا بتابع الكل بشكل عام**


ماذا ::

تعني لكـ كلمه آسف  .؟؟
**لا شيء .. ما بحس فيها وبعتبرها كاذبة ... وكلمة اسف ما بتعمل شي بشعور اي شخص مهما كان الظرف
مثل ما بقولوها وين بتنصرف هاي اسف**

تقرأ كتبآآ .؟؟
**لا ما بحب القرآءة كثير بحب الاشياء الي بتنعبش فيها**




هل انت ممن يفضلون الهدوء .؟؟ وبماذا تفكر في لحظات الهدوء .؟؟
** نعم .... بفكر بأي شي يكون مش سمة بدن وخاصة شي بتمناه**

يقولون ان الحب اثنان احدهما حنون والآخر يخون .. هل انت كـ علاء مع هذه المقوله .؟؟
** 100% معاها ... لحد هلأ 23 سنة من حياتي ما شفت ثنين بحبو بعض وسادقين مع بعض* *


ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات بالنسبه لكـ ::

الامل 
**ضآئع**
الحياة
**مملة**
الاردن
**وطني والارض التي انتمي لها ولها كل المحبة والولاء**
العيد
**مصيبة**
الفوضى
**بعيدة جداً عني**
الاحساس
**ميت**
الضمير
**غائب عن الكل**
العشق 
** غير موجود**


كلمه لـ ..

والديك
**اللهم ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً**
حسان القضاة
**شكراً لك على كل شيء ... وان شاء الله معك ع الحلوة والمرّة**
سمو الملك
**يارب وفقه لما تحبه وترضاه**
لنفسك
** يارب ان امسكت روحي فأرحمها**

,, لي عودة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* 



 بتنعبش




ايش تعني هالكلمه .؟؟

لحد اليوم بكفي سنعود غدآآ*  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Mr_HelL

> *
> 
> ايش تعني هالكلمه .؟؟
> 
> لحد اليوم بكفي سنعود غدآآ*




يعني اي اشي بلتعب فيه بسرعة ومش محتاج لتفكير كثير وبخرب بسرعة او يكون صعب شوي بس فيه متعة وبالنسبة لألي القرآءة ما بحبها كثير

----------


## سمو الملك

*مرحبا  حجي   كيفك  وكيف  الكرسي  معاك ان شاء الله مرتاح  عليه 
اذا  بتحب اوصليك على  قهوة او شاي  او   شجرة لمون تهدي اعصابك من الاسئلة انا ما عندي مانع


خد هل سؤال على الماشي 


شو موقفك لو بنت لطشتك كف في  نص الشارع   قدام الناس و كيف  بتتصرف في  هاي اللحظة  ؟؟؟




حبيبي   اذا  بدك شي  احكي  ما  تستحي  



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

> *مرحبا  حجي   كيفك  وكيف  الكرسي  معاك ان شاء الله مرتاح  عليه 
> اذا  بتحب اوصليك على  قهوة او شاي  او   شجرة لمون تهدي اعصابك من الاسئلة انا ما عندي مانع
> 
> 
> خد هل سؤال على الماشي 
> 
> 
> شو موقفك لو بنت لطشتك كف في  نص الشارع   قدام الناس و كيف  بتتصرف في  هاي اللحظة  ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




شوف يا صديقي ... انا مستحيل احكي لبنت او اقبل انو بنت تحكيلي مرحبا بنص الشارع ولا حتى اي مكان فـ ما بحط نفسي بموقف زي هيك ... الا اذا انت مجربو وحابب تشوف ردة فعلك صح ولا غلط عن طريق ناس ثانين ... بس قلي انت شو سويت لما شمطتك البنت كف ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:Copy Of 7anoon: *

مساء الخير كيفكـ .؟؟

::
::

هل احلامك باتت تقترب من حافه النسيان
؟

انت مع العلاقات الحاليه بين شاب وفتاه وما رأيك فيها 
؟

اذا كنت ممن يفضلون القصص الواقعيه ما نوع القصه التي ترغب بأن تكتمل في واقعك
؟

,,
,,
,,
*

----------


## سمو الملك

صباح الخير حجي  
انت عارف انو انا ما بصير فيه  هاد الحكي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*،، 

وينك خيو كأنو تأخرت ،، 

اصدقاؤك ما هم بالنسبه لكـ ،؟؟

اين انت من الابتسامه ،؟؟

برأيك هل الشعب نفسيات ،؟؟


،،*  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مرور خفيف واسئله خفيفه لتشجيع 

تفضل علاء 


أكمل الفراغ 
انا...... هل تعرفني
يا ... سأكون معك إلى الأبد 
يا ... أتعبتني كثيراً 
لا احب ان يراني الاخرين وانا...
اعشق في مرآتي انها...
جربت... وكرهت... ، وخفت ان...
اصعب مافي الحياة ان ... 
حياتنا ليس ت...
وماضينا عبارة عن ...
ومستقبلنا ...
والغيب هو ... 
في وحدتي اعيش ... 
انتظر ان انهض من ...
في طفولتي احببت ان ... وعندما كبرت وجدت بأن ... 
عالمي الصغير هو .. والكون بالنسبة لي ...
الاخرين في حياتي ليسو الا ... اصنف هم بـ ... ، ... ، ... ،
لا تنظر إلى ... 
ولا تجبرني أن ...
ولا تطلب مني أن ...
انتقد نفسي في ...
اعتب على الاخرين انهم ...
اابى ان اكون ...
دع باب ... مغلق 
افتح نافذة ... 
ولا تطوي صفحة ... في كتابي

لي عودة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير علاء ،،

كيفك ،، ؟؟ اخبارك .؟؟

اين انت المنتدى رجع على فكره واكيد عندكـ علم .!!

*

----------

